

Whitehouse starting process to draft data privacy rules - rabidsnail
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/privacy-final.pdf

======
rabidsnail
Basically they're talking about drafting "enforceable codes of conduct", which
smells a lot like what PCI Compliance is for credit card numbers. Anybody
who's dealt with that can tell you is a clear set of easily-implementable
rules that in no way requires you to spend gobs of money on consultants.
</sarcasm>

